# Okay I saw this cat bed on here...



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I saw this cat bed on here and I WANT IT.
It was like a little cave, someone bought it for their Chihuahua. I really want to make one for Leila and our new baby girl, but I can't find the post.
Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't find the post it was in but I think this was the bed your talking about.

Amazon.com: Armarkat Cat Bed, 18-Inch Long, Brown: Pet Supplies


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

check ebay, much cheaper


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Almost it, but not quite. Thank you for looking!
I plan on making it, I can get fabrics really cheap and it shouldn't take very long. I just loved that bed! I googled it, looked on amazon, ebay, and etsy but don't see it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.J. said:


> Almost it, but not quite. Thank you for looking!
> I plan on making it, I can get fabrics really cheap and it shouldn't take very long. I just loved that bed! I googled it, looked on amazon, ebay, and etsy but don't see it


lol i got the pattern for the beds too  which one are u talkin about?


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Could this be the one you're thinking of? Right now it's on sale for only $11.99 at Petco.com!  It only comes in cream, but for that price I'll take it! I'm getting one for Chica, for Christmas.







Here's the Petco link: Petco Cream Cuddle Sack Cat Hideaway at PETCO


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol i got the pattern for the beds too  which one are u talkin about?


You do?
It was deffinatly for a cat... it was like a ball but rounded on the bottom, and had a little opening. It was really like a cave, all open inside instead of more blanket-like.
I wish I could remember where it was, these forums are so big!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

ChicaChi said:


> Could this be the one you're thinking of? Right now it's on sale for only $11.99 at Petco.com!  It only comes in cream, but for that price I'll take it! I'm getting one for Chica, for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not like the one I wanted, but if that's only $11, I'll take it!
I still want to make the other one, but it will be nice having this one 'till I find that one. Hopefully it's still on sale next week.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

ChicaChi said:


> Could this be the one you're thinking of? Right now it's on sale for only $11.99 at Petco.com!  It only comes in cream, but for that price I'll take it! I'm getting one for Chica, for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Star loves hers, she's sleeping in there now Sometimes I roll the sides down, like a donut bed and she sleeps in it that way too. It's actually her early xmas present


----------



## Bruner (Aug 28, 2012)

ChicaChi said:


> Could this be the one you're thinking of? Right now it's on sale for only $11.99 at Petco.com!  It only comes in cream, but for that price I'll take it! I'm getting one for Chica, for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, I just saw this bed on here and knew I had to get one for my girls! I made my parents go to Petco to get one for me earlier today since they're out shopping anyway. This forum is getting me in so much trouble with shopping, haha. 

Edit-- Star's Mama, is that the same bed in your signature? I love it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmmm are u talkin about the cuddle cups?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think it was me!! Was it this one by chance??









I bought it online at petsmart for $13 on Black Friday. It was originally $26. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Bruner said:


> Oh gosh, I just saw this bed on here and knew I had to get one for my girls! I made my parents go to Petco to get one for me earlier today since they're out shopping anyway. This forum is getting me in so much trouble with shopping, haha.
> 
> Edit-- Star's Mama, is that the same bed in your signature? I love it.


Yes it is I also like the foamy round ring, it makes it easier for her to go in and peek out. I was going to get the tigerdreamz one, but it's like around $30-40, and I can use that money that I saved on something else for her. Plus if she didnt like it I can return it without shipping it back.


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow!! That looks comfortable  I am going to get 2 for that price )


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/74385-mojos-new-cat-bed.html


Ahhhh! I found it!
It doesn't look like what I thought it did. I guess my brain turned the image in my head into a mix of how it is, and how I want to make it, lol.



EDIT: OMG. Yes, it was you!! Lol, I wish I would have seen that sooner, I've been looking forEVER, lol!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think it was me!! Was it this one by chance??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes! I found it right after you posted, lol.
UGH and I was going to go to that sale, too! I didn't think they'd have anything I would use. Srsly going to have to start looking in the cat section.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry! I just saw the post and was like hmmmm Mojo just got a cat bed! LOL!! Btw, all 3 of them love that bed!! I would recommend it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> hmmmm are u talkin about the cuddle cups?


You posted in there, too


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Sorry! I just saw the post and was like hmmmm Mojo just got a cat bed! LOL!! Btw, all 3 of them love that bed!! I would recommend it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I can make a simplified version, square is much easier than what I had in my head. And it looks like it'll fit in the crate! We have a huge wire crate.

Yay! I haven't found a bed she'll sleep on yet. Going to go see what supplies I have!


Edit: Can I pin that pic to pinterest?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah those den beds lol. Yep I'll be workin on makin beds like that when I have time. Its a bit pricey for the foam tho


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> I can't find the post it was in but I think this was the bed your talking about.
> 
> Amazon.com: Armarkat Cat Bed, 18-Inch Long, Brown: Pet Supplies


adorable siggy!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mrs.J. said:


> I can make a simplified version, square is much easier than what I had in my head. And it looks like it'll fit in the crate! We have a huge wire crate.
> 
> Yay! I haven't found a bed she'll sleep on yet. Going to go see what supplies I have!
> 
> ...


Of course you can pin it, I don't think mojo will mind!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Ah those den beds lol. Yep I'll be workin on makin beds like that when I have time. Its a bit pricey for the foam tho


Nooooo! My husband just threw out foam the size of a king size bed! D:
It was for our mattress but my back hurt sleeping on it, so we put it in the closet and the dog chewed it all up, so he threw it away. I knew we were going to need that!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahqhqha I've seen the foams at craft stores and couldn't believe how pricey it was just for a small piece...lol. Might be able to work with polyester tho


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs j do u craft too? Would love to see ur work


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not very good. Not at all >__>
But I try! I started two years ago but haven't made much past simple skirts, painted Tshirts, and super simple pillow cases & puppy beds.











That was the best thing I ever made, and it had a ton of flaws. It started out a plain black tank top.

Do you have pics of yours anywhere?


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Mrs j do u craft too? Would love to see ur work


*GASP*
I just saw your facebook. You are so freakin' pretty!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Adorable!!! That is great! Hey beds...u gotta share! Lol practice makes perfect. Sometimes flaws make things unique  u stalkin me?? Hehehe now u have to add me on fb so I can see how beautiful u are  do u have pics of ur works there too?


----------



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on Petco, Chica! I snagged one for my pups! Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Adorable!!! That is great! Hey beds...u gotta share! Lol practice makes perfect. Sometimes flaws make things unique  u stalkin me?? Hehehe now u have to add me on fb so I can see how beautiful u are  do u have pics of ur works there too?


No... nope... no stalking here... don't know why you'd ask that. *innocent whistle*

My facebook has a terrible photo of me, I've lost a TON of weight since taking that. But yeah, I'll do it now <3

I think all my pictures of crafty stuff in on my flickr, but there's not much. I've been making Christmas stuff out of paper, there'll be some of that up there soon.
So where are your crafty photos?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.J. said:


> No... nope... no stalking here... don't know why you'd ask that. *innocent whistle*
> 
> My facebook has a terrible photo of me, I've lost a TON of weight since taking that. But yeah, I'll do it now <3
> 
> ...


haha! cucte  cant wait! ah flicker! my stuff is in my fb lol. some of the things u have to be friends for to view though, i didnt want people takin my ideas randomly....theres a lot of tht on fb these days. hey i dont judge! i need to lose weight too lol


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think it was me!! Was it this one by chance??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, now I want BOTH beds!  This forum is good for sharing bargains, but it's also a little dangerous for my wallet, LOL!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mrs.J. said:


> I'm not very good. Not at all >__>
> But I try! I started two years ago but haven't made much past simple skirts, painted Tshirts, and super simple pillow cases & puppy beds.



Oh my goodness!!! That is THE cutest little pumpkin ever! :love2:
Is that your girl?

Love the outfit too! Great job!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> ...i need to lose weight too lol


Paris, be quiet!  You are hot stuff. I will never understand how you eat what you eat and remain so slim! :eatdrink: You are a lucky thang you!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Paris, be quiet!  You are hot stuff. I will never understand how you eat what you eat and remain so slim! :eatdrink: You are a lucky thang you!


hahahah! :eatdrink: :eatdrink: :eatdrink: speakin of eats...im hungry! but im busy sewin ^^


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahah! :eatdrink: :eatdrink: :eatdrink: speakin of eats...im hungry! but im busy sewin ^^


For little old me?! :cloud9:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> For little old me?! :cloud9:


not yet!  gotta do some things first so i can rush everythin out :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> not yet!  gotta do some things first so i can rush everythin out :daisy:



:bootyshake:


:nmad2:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> :bootyshake:
> 
> 
> :nmad2:


LMAO!!! so cute :toothy10::boxing::noops::ngreet2:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you speak my language Paris. :coolwink: So it's all settled then.


I'm off to bed...getting up in two hours. :sleepy3:

Bon Appétit! :eatdrink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Glad you speak my language Paris. :coolwink: So it's all settled then.
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed...getting up in two hours. :sleepy3:
> ...


omg why weren't u sleepin!!!! my fluff!  lol of course i speak emoticons ^^ hope u sleep well after u blink u'll be up LOL :daisy: thanks! im sure i'll grub on somethin soon


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Paris, be quiet!  You are hot stuff. I will never understand how you eat what you eat and remain so slim! :eatdrink: You are a lucky thang you!


Whaaaa? She eats lots of sushi stuff. What else does she eat?
I thought the sushi stuff was how she stayed thin, lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mrs.J. said:


> Whaaaa? She eats lots of sushi stuff. What else does she eat?
> I thought the sushi stuff was how she stayed thin, lol.



She eats out 24/7! Deliciousness of all sorts, either from restaurants or her
mom's, plus these amazing drinks & desserts...all kinds of variety. And then
knowing that my fridge is always empty and I'm not allowed any junk, she 
posts her succulent pictures for me to drool over, and she thinks it's hilarious!
sniff sniff... She's a trouble maker this one, stay away, unless you want drool 
all over your keyboard! I'm serious! ottytrain4:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol I eat real sushi too haha! Not by choice tho...always leftover after work. Hummm the Korean sushi kinda stuff I have once in a while. I mostly eat salads at home but when I eat out I go all out lol. Ls hahahahaha its fun to tease lmao


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

One of those days Paris, I'll get you back! ...and I'll get you GOOD! Muahahaha! :evil4: :evil5:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahahaha! Looking FWD to it lol. Last night I had chocolates and Snapple lmao


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

ChicaChi said:


> Great, now I want BOTH beds!  This forum is good for sharing bargains, but it's also a little dangerous for my wallet, LOL!


You too huh???? The hut bed has to wait til her b-day, but that month we be broke too!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Hahahaha! Looking FWD to it lol. Last night I had chocolates and Snapple lmao


MMmMMMmMmmMM....chocolate!! Thanks for giving me a shopping itch and craving for chocolates!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> She eats out 24/7! Deliciousness of all sorts, either from restaurants or her
> mom's, plus these amazing drinks & desserts...all kinds of variety. And then
> knowing that my fridge is always empty and I'm not allowed any junk, she
> posts her succulent pictures for me to drool over, and she thinks it's hilarious!
> ...


Lol!
But she's so cute!

Can't wait to look through more of those pictures. The wet puppy ones are just TOO cute!


----------

